# Fanfom GF1000EU 1TB Drive



## ChoppedLiver (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone know if this is a compatible external drive? It's a smokin deal...

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3572142&Sku=M261-8184

And that's a Fantom drive not a Fanfom...


----------



## ChoppedLiver (Jan 17, 2008)

C'mon this is unusual for this site, no reply's... really?


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't know about the compatibility, but I saw this on DealMac Daily...



> **Fantom 1TB eSATA / USB 2.0 External Hard Drive for $150 after rebate + free shipping**
> 
> Buy.com offers the Fantom GreenDrive 1TB eSATA / USB 2.0 External
> Hard Drive, model no. GD1000EU, for $169.99. This $20 mail-in rebate
> ...


----------



## M3 Pete (Jul 24, 2007)

cheaper still ...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822204069

149.99 - 20 rebate = 129.99

But no reports on quality? Case looks solid.


----------

